# Female Mice - Mum and 4 daughters (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire
Number of animals: 5
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: Female
Age(s): 4/5 months and 7 weeks
Name(s): Amber (Mum), Ginger, Nutmeg, Cinnamon & Goldie (Daughters)
Colours: All Fawn

Reason for rehoming: Amber bought by previous owner from a pet shop, then no longer wanted. Pregnant on arrival and babies born in rescue.

Temperament: All friendly, but quite lively and youngsters are still a little skittish. We will rehome as a group or in pairs and transport may be available if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys). Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

Amber









Amber and one of her daughters


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

All still waiting  Please can anyone offer these girls their forever home? We are happy to split into two groups or they could all go together.

Some new pics;


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

These girls are still waiting for a new home. They'd love to be with someone who will give them extra attention and free range time. 

Please PM or email me if you are interested in adopting


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Our gorgeous ginger girls are all still here and waiting for their perfect new home. Amber is particularly outgoing and loves to come out exploring when she gets chance. Please get in touch if you think you can offer any of them a new home.


----------



## Cuteykat (Aug 11, 2013)

Aww did these find new homes thank you


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Nutmeg from this group is now reserved  The remainder are still waiting and they have recently welcomed Oliver, one of our neutered boys, into their group. 

I'm giving them a week or so to settle and will then update with new photos.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

New thread here  http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...male-4-females-6-8-mnths-nottinghamshire.html


----------

